
U.S. energy grid hacked 79 times this year - wglb
http://www.4029tv.com/money/hackers-attacked-the-us-energy-grid-79-times-this-year/29792446#ixzz3JTXgXqXT
======
jamescun
> taking out a city's power would take a calculated, coordinated effort by an
> army of hackers

Good thing none of our adversaries have any form of co-ordination or literal
armies of hackers.

